# Zephyrhills, FL - 5rats



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

craigslist posting: http://tampa.craigslist.org/pet/684465687.html

Five rats need to be rehomed along with a couple other pets. Too far for me to drive and NO QT space for another 2 weeks. Already fostering a few, too, so does anyone else have the ability to help? No price listed.

Also, not far from there in Oldsmar, there's a PEW girl needing a new home : http://tampa.craigslist.org/pet/684498226.html

I MAY take her since she's a singleton, depending on circumstances. $5 for her, $40 more if you want the cage and all other stuff with her.

Thanks all! I'll keep posting when I find rats I can't take, in case anyone around here "needs" any more!


----------

